# Painter's tape on a wood floor



## HomerJ (Jan 23, 2009)

One of my guys used painter's tape to hold down the rosin paper in an area where he was working and the customer is claiming that the finish came up when they pulled the tape up. 

The tape has been down for 2 weeks. (waiting on material to finish), not in direct sunlight.

Has anyone ever experienced this?

Will it help to dampen the tape in the other room before we remove it?

Any recommendations on how this could be touched up, or am I paying to have this guy's floor refinished?


----------



## the big 12 inch (Jan 22, 2009)

I never heard of blue painters tape doing this.Sometimes if the finish is new water based poly it will come up..You should always tape the paper to paper,not the floor...I'm sure it can be resolved without refinishing the floors...


----------



## HomerJ (Jan 23, 2009)

the big 12 inch said:


> I never heard of blue painters tape doing this.Sometimes if the finish is new water based poly it will come up..You should always tape the paper to paper,not the floor...I'm sure it can be resolved without refinishing the floors...


Thanks for the insight. I've never seen it either, but I thought it might be because the tape was down for too long.

I'm going to see it in person this afternoon. What would you try? A cleaner? If so, which one?


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

They say it can happen.

I know if you leave it on prefinished for a long time like that, it can jack with the finish, just where the tape resin was.

If it pulled the finish, chances are there was a bond issue to begin with that it just so happened your guy exposed.:whistling

Now you get to do it right, on your dime.

Sorry, but that is just how it goes.:furious:

Never tape to the finished floor and leave the tape longer than 2 days.:no:


----------



## finaltouchfloor (Jul 26, 2009)

Floordude said:


> They say it can happen.
> Never tape to the finished floor and leave the tape longer than 2 days.:no:


 
Most hardwood manufacturers say don't leave it on for over 24hrs. Was it blue tape or regular?

If this a sand n finish job , yes , you already had bonding issues. What grit did you sand with? Was it over 100 grit ?

I've seen it happen on T-molds and lousy Bruce seconds.


----------



## HomerJ (Jan 23, 2009)

The home has original hardwood from the 50's. We didn't do the floor, we were working inside on other things and put the rosin paper down to protect the wood floor. Not sure when it was last finished. HO says a few years ago.

The tape used was 3M blue tape for delicate surfaces. 3M says it can stay in place for up to 60 days. They say the regular blue tape isn't recommended for wood floors, but can stay in place for 14 days.

They suggested heating the rest of the tape that's still down with a hair dryer and peeling it back. We'll see if that works. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

There are different types and qualities of blue tape. 3M 2090 is the only one actually specifically recommended by wood flooring manufacturers iirc. I have also learned the hard way that using the cheap stuff can lead to finish issues.

Wow just saw 3M was used. Ok bad luck got ya I guess. That sucks.

Use the opportunity to point out the poor finish on the floor and sell them on a re-finish :whistling


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

xylene (goof off) is a gentle way to remove any tape residue. Minwax Wipe on Poly may save a refinish job. I always keep a can in the truck . good luck


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

You can try Oops! or GooGone if its a tape residue left behind. They have saved our can a few times. What ever you try, do a test spot where it is likely to go unnoticed just in case.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Plumber_Bill (Jul 23, 2009)

That happened to me in my own house.

Kitchen redo and granite tops. I put down a runway using rosen paper. 
Held the paper down with Blue Tape.

Down 2 weeks pulled the finish when removed, but only where the tape 
was walked on.

Have photos if anybody wants to see.


----------



## HomerJ (Jan 23, 2009)

We pulled the remaining tape after heating it for a few seconds with a hair dryer. It worked like a charm, so the problem is really now in just one room.

The tape line in that room is still highly visible after cleaning with various citrus based cleaners. 

In one area, I tested the wipe on poly, but it still doesn't look great after 1 coat. I used a little steel wool first, but maybe I didn't go deep enough.

I'm going to try a palm sander with 220 grit paper next. If that fails, the whole floor may need to be sanded.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2009)

Chances are the tape line you can see is adhesive residue that now has dirt/dust stuck to it,

Try using a adhesive remover rather than just a 'normal' cleaner, remember to try a test area first to check you do not damage the floor finish.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Do they use a floor wax?
I have heard of the tape lifting floor wax but never a finish years after application.


----------

